# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Melk is goed voor de hersenen

## Mark

*Melk is goed voor de hersenen*

Melk heeft een positieve invloed op de hersenen en het mentale functioneren. Deze conclusie volgt uit een onderzoek van de University of Maine onder 900 mannen en vrouwen. 

Mensen die dagelijks een melkproduct consumeren scoren beduidend hoger op verschillende tests die het geheugen en de hersenactiviteit meten. Melkdrinkers haalden de test vijf keer makkelijker dan niet melkdrinkers. 

De onderzoekers concluderen dat melk in elk gezond eetpatroon thuishoort vanwege de vele goede gevolgen van melk. Naast de gemeten positieve invloed op de hersenen is melk ook goed voor het zenuwstelsel en de botten. 

Hoe zit het met onze bezoekers? Drinken of eten jullie genoeg melkproducten of is er nog wel verbetering mogelijk?

----------


## afra1213

ik drink elke dag rauwe melk em eet boeren boter

----------


## Mark

Goed bezig! Dan werkt bij jou vast alles nog naar behoren!

----------


## afra1213

beste mark,

De lever maakt ons cholesterol, door zenuwen kan de lever gaan storen
Een oplossing is:*** elke dag “echte boerenboter” eten* !! 
Even schrikken maar Becel is namelijk erg slecht voor ons net als cholesterol verlagende medicijnen. 
* 
Er zijn geen cholesterol verlagende medicijnen nodig wanneer je elke dag
Rauwe melk van de koe zal drinken. 
Boeren boter elke dag gebruiken in combinatie met melk 
van de koe (rauwe melk) zorgt dat je je geen zorgen hoeft te maken over je cholesterol huishouding.
Wanneer je echte boerenboter eet dan zal er geen cholesterol probleem ontstaan. 
Volgens de reguliere meting blijft de cholesterol echter wel te hoog, maar de 
verhouding tussen het goede en slechte cholesterol blijft dan juist en is 
dus veel minder gevaarlijk dan een met medicijnen omlaag gebracht cholesterol. 
Je kan boeren boter op brood smeren en je kan er ook in bakken. 
Bij gebruik van boerenboter is de kans op een herseninfarct en hartinfarct. 
geminimaliseerd.

----------


## Flogiston

> door zenuwen kan de lever gaan storen


Wat bedoel je met "storen"? Enneh - wil je nu echt al die vele verschillende leveraandoeningen op één hoop gooien? Wil je nu echt beweren dat wat je ook aan je lever hebt, het _altijd_ door "zenuwen" wordt veroorzaakt?

Ik ben blij dat mijn arts een wat bredere kennis heeft dan jij!




> Een oplossing is:*** elke dag echte boerenboter eten* !!


Oh, wat heerlijk simplistisch! Alle leverproblemen verdwijnen als sneeuw voor de zon door boerenboter te eten! Tjonge, wat dom van de artsen dat ze daar nog niet achter zijn!

Of... zou het misschien toch wat ingewikkelder in elkaar zitten dan je nu doet voorkomen?




> Even schrikken maar Becel is namelijk erg slecht voor ons net als cholesterol verlagende medicijnen.


Graag een bronvermelding voordat je zomaar beschuldigingen uit.




> Er zijn geen cholesterol verlagende medicijnen nodig wanneer je elke dag
> Rauwe melk van de koe zal drinken. 
> Boeren boter elke dag gebruiken in combinatie met melk


Hoe zou het toch komen dat de artsen dat niet weten, denk je?




> Volgens de reguliere meting blijft de cholesterol echter wel te hoog, maar de verhouding tussen het goede en slechte cholesterol blijft dan juist en is 
> dus veel minder gevaarlijk dan een met medicijnen omlaag gebracht cholesterol.


Even ter informatie: de reguliere meting meet _juist_ de verhouding tussen goed en slecht cholesterol (HDH en LDH). Jouw bewering is dus onzin.

----------


## daisysaroma

> Wat bedoel je met "storen"? Enneh - wil je nu echt al die vele verschillende leveraandoeningen op één hoop gooien? Wil je nu echt beweren dat wat je ook aan je lever hebt, het _altijd_ door "zenuwen" wordt veroorzaakt?
> 
> Ik ben blij dat mijn arts een wat bredere kennis heeft dan jij!
> 
> 
> Oh, wat heerlijk simplistisch! Alle leverproblemen verdwijnen als sneeuw voor de zon door boerenboter te eten! Tjonge, wat dom van de artsen dat ze daar nog niet achter zijn!
> 
> Of... zou het misschien toch wat ingewikkelder in elkaar zitten dan je nu doet voorkomen?
> 
> ...


Hallo Flogiston,

Ik denk dat je het geheel even in een breder perspectief moet bekijken.
De heren (of dames) artsen verdien niets aan ons als ze geen ( cholestorol verlagende)medicijnen uitschrijven. Wat Afra je probeert duidelijk te maken is dat natuur voeding nog altijd het beste is en geloof me dat weten de heren ( dames) artsen heus wel!Bovendien moet je niet vergeten dat de huidige maatschappij waar wij in leven voor alles een kwik fix willen. Dus het cholestolorol omlaag brengen met "dure" biologische voeding 'nee da's niets voor de moderne mens'dat duurt te lang.En met een simpel pilletje hoef je zelf niets meer te doen! 
Nu is het gelukkig zo dat sommige mensen wakker worden en zich gaan beseffen dat het zo echt niet langer kan. Deze mensen gaan dan ook op zoek naar alternatieven en doen onderzoek, lezen de nodige boeken en verdiepen zich het onderwerp. Ik kan je bij deze een goede site aanraden ( als dat mag) 
www.verontrustemoeders.nl of www.succesboeken.nl


Met vriendelijke groet Daisy

----------


## gossie

Wat is rauwe melk, Afra 1213?
En voor de hersenen!!!
Sorry, maar ik kan mijzelf daar niet invinden. Trouwens, leverproblemen kunnen door allerlei oorzaken komen.

----------


## afra1213

Rauwe melk is melk rechtstreeks van de koe. Dus niet gepasteuriseerd,
bij veel boeren kan je deze halen.

----------


## sietske763

hallo afra,
heb je advies over rauwe boter en melk opgevolgd,
resultaat na 1 week;
ruim 5 kilo aangekomen en voel me niet gezonder, maar baal vreselijk van die 5 kilo!

----------


## sietske763

trouwens....................afra en flogiston zitten wel vaak in een vervelende discussie valt mij op!
jammer..............iedereen bedoelt het hier toch goed met elkaar....

----------


## Flogiston

Klopt, sietske - helaas.

Ik vind het uitermate vervelend. Ik heb het gevoel dat ik achtervolgd word. Neem gisteren: Afra heeft drie berichten geplaatst, en alle drie waren reacties op mijn bijdragen.

Dit terwijl de moderatoren ons allebei hebben gevraagd niet meer op elkaars postings te reageren.

Op een ander forum zijn intussen alle bijdragen van Afra verwijderd vanwege de toonzetting. Ook op dit forum zijn al ongeveer 15 van Afra's bijdragen verwijderd.

Ik hoop dat we respectvol met elkaar kunnen omgaan, ook wanneer we van mening verschillen. Respect is echter alleen mogelijk wanneer het van beide kanten komt.

----------


## sietske763

dan zou ik zo zeggen..................wees de wijste!
en reageer niet!

----------


## Raimun

> hallo afra,
> heb je advies over rauwe boter en melk opgevolgd,
> resultaat na 1 week;
> ruim 5 kilo aangekomen en voel me niet gezonder, maar baal vreselijk van die 5 kilo!


Hoi.....
Heb je wel de hoeveelheden in acht genomen ??.. :Frown: 
of ben je er à volonté tegenaan gegaan ..in de hoop van .. :Wink: 
( oefff.....-- grapje --  :Wink:  )

----------


## Flogiston

Zou je dat alsjeblieft, alsjeblieft, alsjeblieft, aan afra1213 willen vragen?

Gisteren heeft hij drie postings geplaatst - precies op die drie onderwerpen waarop ik diezelfde dag actief was. Hij achtervolgt mij. Zoals je weet is hij om die reden reeds van een ander forum afgeknikkerd, en nu is hij boos, vermoed ik.

Ik vind eerlijk gezegd dat ik hier mijn mening mag geven. Zeker wanneer iemand adviezen geeft die in mijn ogen gevaarlijk zijn.

Ik probeer daarbij duidelijk te zijn, zonder iemand aan te vallen. ALS ik al aanvallend overkom, dan richt mijn aanval zich nooit op de persoon, maar altijd op de mening - dit in de hoop dat we daarover in gesprek kunnen gaan, met wederzijds respect voor elkaar.

Over het algemeen lukt dat prima. Door het gesprek aan te gaan heb ik al heel wat dingen geleerd, en heb ik op mijn beurt aan anderen dingen kunnen leren. Zo wordt iedereen er beter van.

Slechts bij hoge uitzondering tref ik iemand met wie een respectvol gesprek niet mogelijk is. In dat geval houd ik de deur open om toch tot een respectvol gesprek te komen. Tegelijk zal ik mijn mening blijven geven - ik denk dat iedereen dat recht heeft.

----------


## Flogiston

Oeps, ik zie nu dat Raimun en ik gelijktijdig aan het typen waren.

Ter verduidelijking: mijn vorige bijdrage was gericht aan sietske763.

----------


## Raimun

> Oeps, ik zie nu dat Raimun en ik gelijktijdig aan het typen waren.
> 
> Ter verduidelijking: mijn vorige bijdrage was gericht aan sietske763.


ja..weet ik ....ik ben al wakker  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Ik nog niet... ;-)

Ik heb zojuist een kop koffie ingenomen. Dit natuurlijke plantaardige middel heeft in het verleden bewezen heel goed te zijn voor mijn alertheid. Nog een kwartiertje, dan zal de positieve werking merkbaar worden.

----------


## sietske763

> Hoi.....
> Heb je wel de hoeveelheden in acht genomen ??..
> of ben je er à volonté tegenaan gegaan ..in de hoop van ..
> ( oefff.....-- grapje --  )


hahahaha grapjas!!,
heb ws ook teveel genuttigd...............at er 3 maaltijden met havermout erdoor, en heb er nog een overheerlijke cake van gebakken!
en ben alleen maar magere melk gewend!

----------


## Flogiston

Ik kreeg vroeger elke ochtend havermoutpap van mijn moeder. Ik was te mager, dus ik moest wat "voller" worden.

Helaas heeft die havermoutpap bij mij niet geholpen.

Kerngezond ben ik dan weer wel. Zou dat van de havermoutpap zijn gekomen?

----------


## sietske763

wacht ff hoor, nog een paar lepels van mn havermout, met verdunde magere melk,
havermout valt onder de ''goede '' koolhydraten, dus 1 van de beste ontbijtjes!
en ik gooi er als zoetstof stevia door.............dus het kan niet gezonder!
ik eet het als ik weer eens moet afvallen, want omdat het een langzaam verterend kh is heb je dus weinig trek, dus voor mij prima werkend

----------


## christel1

bah Havermoutpap, wij kregen dat ook voorgeschoteld in onze jonge jaren en echt ik moest er niets van hebben, heb er zelfs een hekel aan gekregen. 
Maar met de stelling van Mark ben ik het nu niet echt eens, melkdrinkers zouden dus een beter geheugen hebben dan niet melkdrinkers ? 
Ik heb het geheugen van een olifant, nochtans drink ik weinig melk, ik eet wel graag kaas en dan nog het liefste franse kazen met heel veel vetgehalte in (ook niet gezond voor de cholesterol veronderstel ik). 
Ik geloof nu ook wel niet in de fabeltjes dat producten zoals becel en andere zaken die aangeprezen worden in de media een invloed kunnen hebben op de daling van je cholestorol en in die zaken zijn zoveel E producten verwerkt dat ze na een jaar er nog altijd lekker en gezond uitzien als je ze in de koelkast bewaard, ze beschimmelen zelfs nog niet en dat kan niet gezond zijn. 
En vroeger haalde iedereen zijn melk meestal van bij de boer en kookte die daarna dan zelf thuis om de microben of andere zaken te vernietigen. En ik slurpte dan eigenlijk de room af die er op kwam, die vond ik dan weer wel lekker hoor... 
Mijn zoon is een melkdrinker en onthoudt niks, mijn dochter is zoals ik geen melkdrinker en onthoudt alles.... dus ja ik weet nu echt niet of het baat of schaad om melk te drinken, ja voor sommige aandoeningen zoals osteoporose heeft de dokter me aangeraden om 5 eenheden melkproducten per dag te eten maar dit hoeven geen 5 glazen melk te zijn...

----------


## Flogiston

Eet lekker verder, en geniet ervan - inderdaad gezonde kost, en nog snel en makkelijk klaar te maken ook.

Pas wel een beetje op met de hoeveelheid stevia. Dat is pas onlangs goedgekeurd, omdat er twijfels waren of het niet kankerverwekkend zou zijn. Die twijfels zijn onlangs weggenomen - zie bijvoorbeeld http://www.evmi.nl/nieuws/product-on...evia-goed.html .

Maar de maximale hoeveelheid is slechts 4 milligram per kilo lichaamsgewicht per dag. Dat is tien keer zo weinig als je van aspartaam mag binnenkrijgen. Als je dus in alles wat je eet en drinkt stevia gebruikt, kom je vrij makkelijk over die maximaal veilige hoeveelheid heen.

Weet je wat goed werkt? Aanwennen om minder zoet te eten.

Ik heb dat zelf jaren geleden gedaan met mijn koffie. Ik gebruikte altijd twee schepjes witte suiker per kopje koffie. Op een gegeven moment ben ik gaan minderen. Niet uit gezondheidsoverwegingen, maar gewoon omdat ik nieuwsgierig was of ik het überhaupt zou merken als ik net een tikje minder suiker zou gaan gebruiken.

Dus ik nam slechts 1 en driekwart schepje suiker. En zie: ik merkte geen enkel verschil. Dus vanaf dat moment nam ik telkens 1 en driekwart schepje suiker per kopje koffie.

Nu was mijn nieuwsgierigheid echt gewekt: zou ik zo verder kunnen gaan?

Voor de zekerheid bleef ik een volle week lang 1 en driekwart schepje suiker nemen. Toen ging ik weer een stapje terug: anderhalf schepje suiker. Ook nu proefde ik geen enkel verschil.

Ook dit deed ik een volle week lang. En daarna, je raadt het al: 1 en een kwart schepje suiker. Geen verschil in smaak.

Enzovoort, enzovoort - tot ik uiteindelijk nog maar op een kwart schepje suiker zat. En nog altijd zonder het geringste smaakverschil, de koffie smaakte mij nog precies zoals voorheen.

Het laatste kwart weglaten was wat moeilijker. Of dat echt was of louter psychisch weet ik niet, en het doet er ook niet toe. Ik heb die laatste stap gedaan door een vleugje, dus minder dan een kwart schepje, te nemen. Pas daarna ging ik over op koffie zonder suiker.

En dat alles alleen maar omdat ik nieuwsgierig was naar het effect...

Maar goed, het is wel een leuk resultaat: terug van twee schepjes suiker naar helemaal geen suiker, en dat zonder te hoeven wennen aan een andere smaak, want de koffie bleef aldoor precies eender smaken.

----------


## Flogiston

Tja, en nu kwam christel1 ertussendoor terwijl ik aan het typen was...  :Wink: 

Nou ja, het zal wel duidelijk zijn dat ik reageerde op sietske763.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

nou als melk goed is voor de hersenen dan moet ik maar eens melk gaan drinken ja! 
beetje jammer dat er ook mensen zijn die melk intolerantie hebben :Wink:  Dus ja ik drink geen melk! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@flogistan,
doe er sinds kort stevia in............heb het opdit forum ""leren kennen""
juist omdat aspartaam zo slecht is was ik blij met dit product......
ze zeggen dat de zoetkracht erg sterk is dus dat je weinig nodig hebt....
dit is niet mijn idee, heb verschillende soorten stevia geprobeerd, maar doe minstens 14 zoetjes in mn havermout (verder leef ik zonder zoet)dus zou wat ik doe niet goed zijn???
BALEN!!!

----------


## christel1

Ah Sietske, ik doe ook iig aantal zoetjes in mijn koffie anders vind ik het niet te drinken.... dus hij is ook mierzoet, heb thuis nu ook stevia aangeschaft maar thuis drink ik geen koffie enkel als ik bij ons prinsje ben en verder doe ik het ook zonder zoet maar die marmercake van Albert Hein is oh zo lekker... kan ik nu echt niet afblijven se, hebben er gisteren 4 meegebracht en er is er al 1 ribbedebie... (ventje heeft meegegeten hoor) en ja wat is er tegenwoordig nu niet meer slecht voor de gezondheid, als je alle regeltjes volgt dan mag je echt niets meer eten, alles met mate zeg ik dan en nooit overdrijven behalve dan met ons zoetjes he ?

----------


## christel1

Dolfijrien, naar het schijnt is dan rauwe melk beter voor mensen die melkintolerantie hebben dan gepasteuriseerde melk... heb ik ergens net gelezen op het net maar weet niet meer waar.. was juist bezig met googelen over welk effect rauwe melk heeft op de hersenen maar ben nog aan mijn zoektocht bezig...

----------


## sietske763

@chris,
als ik mn ""koeiemelk"" gewicht er weer af heb, ga ik ook weer als een speer naar die cake................mjammie!!!

----------


## Flogiston

dolfijnjorien, de meerderheid van de wereldbevolking heeft lactose-intolerantie. Het is slechts het blanke deel van de mensheid dat op volwassen leeftijd nog melk kan verdragen. En dan nog niet eens _elke_ blanke.

Heb je intolerantie, dan zijn de effecten daarvan zo slecht dat je beter geen melkproducten kunt nemen. Hoewel - sommige melkproducten kunnen weer wel, omdat daar geen lactose meer inzit. Maar daar weet ik te weinig van om je advies te kunnen geven. Wel weet ik dat rauwe melk direct van de koe al lactose bevat (het woord 'lactose' betekent gewoon 'melkeiwit'), dus ook dat zul je niet kunnen drinken op straffe van minimaal een flinke diarrhee.

- - - - -

sietske763, je kunt eens proberen te achterhalen hoeveel gram stevia er in jouw zoetjes zit. Zo'n zoetje is niet 100% stevia, het is een bepaalde hoeveelheid stevia en de rest zijn vulmiddelen cq hulpstoffen. Misschien kun je uitrekenen hoeveel milligram stevia je per dag naar binnen werkt, en dat vergelijken met de maximale hoeveelheid die voor jou van toepassing is.

Overigens: die 4 milligram per kilo lichaamsgewicht is de veilige hoeveelheid. 4 milligram of minder is, voor zover we hebben kunnen nagaan, sowieso veilig. Of 5 milligram ook nog veilig is, weten we domweg nog niet. Misschien is 5 milligram ook veilig - in dat geval zal in de toekomst de norm worden verhoogd. Misschien is 5 milligram niet meer veilig - in dat geval zal de norm op 4 milligram blijven staan.

Ik wil maar zeggen: als je boven de 4 milligram uitkomt, wil dat niet automatisch zeggen dat het gevaarlijk is. Het wil slechts zeggen dat je niet langer zekerheid hebt dat het ongevaarlijk is.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Klopt allemaal, 
tegenwoordig is er ook lactose vrije melk. Dat is alleen niet erg lekker. Maar voordat er bij mij lactose intorelantie werd ontdekt dronk ik elke dag 3 a 4 glazen melk!

----------


## Flogiston

Poeh, dan dronk je veel melk voor iemand die lactose-intolerantie heeft...

Als ik vragen mag - had je toen heel veel klachten, of viel het wel mee omdat je slechts een lichte vorm van lactose-intolerantie hebt, en dus lactose wel enigzins kunt verteren?

----------


## Raimun

@ Flogiston ...
_Ik heb dat zelf jaren geleden gedaan met mijn koffie. Ik gebruikte altijd twee schepjes witte suiker per kopje koffie. Op een gegeven moment ben ik gaan minderen. Niet uit gezondheidsoverwegingen, maar gewoon omdat ik nieuwsgierig was of ik het überhaupt zou merken als ik net een tikje minder suiker zou gaan gebruiken._

Hej ....dat merk je wel naar het schijnt ! 
Mijn vriend gebruikte altijd 4 schepjes suiker !! ...hij zei er wel steevast bij : 
"" je mag niet roeren ..anders is het te zoet !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ""

----------

